# Justify-Hack gesucht: Letzte Zeile auch "justify'en"



## DJLopez (30. Juli 2009)

Moin!

Ich suche eine Lösung für das Problem, dass die letzte Zeile eines Absatzes mit justify alignment ebenfalls bis zum Ende "gestreckt" wird.

Beispiel:


```
<div style="text-align: justify; float: left; width: 342px;" id="left" class="leftclass">Sie erinnern sich. Der Blindtext-Fall im vorigen Jahr. Nun will Karl noch nach Canossa. Und Claudia heiratet zur Busse Copperfield. Jeden Morgen entzünden sie eine Kerze. Jeden Nachmittag ist eine Runde Rosenkranz fällig. Zur Heiligen Marie. Weil Karl mit dem Zopf der Claudia mit dem Smile optisch nette Koran-Typo aufs Mieder hat sticken lassen. Heiliger Blindtext am Busen.
Bumm. Da läßt der Mullah nicht mit sich scherzen. Blindtext killt Chanel, Islam erklärt Karl den Krieg, das Abendland zittert. Der Blindtext-Fall ist geboren. Die Geschichte des Blindtextes und seiner Texter wird aufgeblättert. Endlich. Was wissen Sie über Blindtext? Katholischen nimmt man für Kochbücher, evangelischen für Bauhausmöbelprospekte, hebräischer wird in</div>
```

Wenn man sich diesen Teil einfach im Browser anschaut (egal welcher) wird die letzte Zeile NICHT bis zum Ende gestreckt.

Als Workaround packe ich noch folgende Zeile ans Ende vom div:


```
<div style="display: inline-block; visibility: hidden; width: 341px; height: 1px;">&nbsp;</div>
```

Jetzt wird auch die letzte Zeile bis zum Ende gezogen. 
*Aber nicht im IE *

Hat da jemand eine Lösung parat? Hier der komplette Code...


```
<div style="text-align: justify; float: left; width: 342px;" id="left" class="leftclass">
			Sie erinnern sich. Der Blindtext-Fall im vorigen Jahr. Nun will Karl noch nach Canossa. Und Claudia heiratet zur Busse Copperfield. Jeden Morgen entzünden sie eine Kerze. Jeden Nachmittag ist eine Runde Rosenkranz fällig. Zur Heiligen Marie. Weil Karl mit dem Zopf der Claudia mit dem Smile optisch nette Koran-Typo aufs Mieder hat sticken lassen. Heiliger Blindtext am Busen.
Bumm. Da läßt der Mullah nicht mit sich scherzen. Blindtext killt Chanel, Islam erklärt Karl den Krieg, das Abendland zittert. Der Blindtext-Fall ist geboren. Die Geschichte des Blindtextes und seiner Texter wird aufgeblättert. Endlich. Was wissen Sie über Blindtext? Katholischen nimmt man für Kochbücher, evangelischen für Bauhausmöbelprospekte, hebräischer wird in<div style="display: inline-block; visibility: hidden; width: 341px; height: 1px;"> </div></div>
```


----------



## SimonErich (31. Juli 2009)

Mach doch einfach vor dem inneren div ein 
	
	
	



```
<br />
```
 rein.
Bei mir funktioniert es zumindest mal.


----------



## DJLopez (31. Juli 2009)

Moin,

also meinst du so?


```
`<div style="text-align: justify; float: left; width: 342px;" id="left" class="leftclass">
			Sie erinnern sich. Der Blindtext-Fall im vorigen Jahr. Nun will Karl noch nach Canossa. Und Claudia heiratet zur Busse Copperfield. Jeden Morgen entzünden sie eine Kerze. Jeden Nachmittag ist eine Runde Rosenkranz fällig. Zur Heiligen Marie. Weil Karl mit dem Zopf der Claudia mit dem Smile optisch nette Koran-Typo aufs Mieder hat sticken lassen. Heiliger Blindtext am Busen.
Bumm. Da läßt der Mullah nicht mit sich scherzen. Blindtext killt Chanel, Islam erklärt Karl den Krieg, das Abendland zittert. Der Blindtext-Fall ist geboren. Die Geschichte des Blindtextes und seiner Texter wird aufgeblättert. Endlich. Was wissen Sie über Blindtext? Katholischen nimmt man für Kochbücher, evangelischen für Bauhausmöbelprospekte, hebräischer wird in<br /><div style="display: inline-block; visibility: hidden; width: 341px; height: 1px;"> </div></div>
```

Wenn ich das SO mache, ist die letzte Zeile in jedem Browser eben NICHT gestreckt. Aber genau das will ich ja erreichen. So funktionierts auf jeden Fall nicht...


----------



## korhulio (6. August 2009)

Hast du es schon mal mit der css eigenschaft

text-align-last: right;

probiert?

Sorry ich meinte

text-align-last: justify;


----------



## Maik (6. August 2009)

Hi,

text-align-last ist Bestandteil der CSS3-Spezifikation, und wird noch nicht browserübergreifend interpretiert.

In den mir zur Verfügung stehenden aktuellen Browsern weiß lediglich der IE damit etwas anzufangen.

mfg Maik


----------

